# Bluebird House Designs



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

My personal favorite bluebird house design is the Peterson house. I've modified it slightly by using cedar for the sides instead of lapboard because it looks nice all around and is apprciated by the people I give the houses to as gifts. I use downrigger wire to attach the nail on an angle so I never lose my door peg. I use treated 2x4 with no problems and I drill two pairs of holes in the 2x4 with electric fence wire for attaching the houses to 6-7' steel fence post. I like the steel post for moving the locations of the houses around the fields for best placements. The houses that face NE have the first priority by the bluebirds because of the light in the doorway. I also place a new house for the bluebird and an older house close by for the swallows to reduce competition.

A metal 3" flat plaster tool is perfect fit for cleaning houses. Clean the houses completely out by throwing away the old nest after every nesting. Building a new nest only takes the birds two days and gives them something to do while waiting for eggs to develop. There are mites in the old nest that will overwhlem and kill the fledglings if not removed. A clean nest for every batch will help survival. My good houses get three nesting cycles per summer at 5 eggs, 5 eggs, and 3-4 eggs on the last cycle for a total of 10-14 survivals from one house. These are just a few of my ideas for start that I've used since 1980 with good success.

Peterson Bluebird Box Plans
http://www.nabluebirdsociety.org/petebox.htm

For the old standard boy scout one board bluebird house, I use the same oval shape door as in the Peterson house. This will make a positive difference as the birds can sit in the doorway without lying on their stomach. This is a fast easy house to build as swallow decoy houses.

Here are some other plans I've not used. 
http://www.nabluebirdsociety.org/plans.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I noticed that my earlier post with the Peterson house design did not have a materials list. This list material list is for units of 10 houses to save money due to the odd cuts.

1. One 7/16" x 12" x16' hardboard lap siding primed (for sides). This is where I prefer using the 12" cedar.
A. Cut into 8' pieces.
B. Put two pieces finished sides together. This will give you the matching right/left sides (rough outer & smooth interior).
C. Cut into 19" pieces.

2. One 1"x10"x12' rough sawn cedar (for outer roofs). The 10" cedar is seldom sold , so get 12" and rip to 10". Save the small pieces for custom perches later.

3. One 1"x4"x12' rough sawn cedar (for fronts). Cut into 12-5/8" lengths (11 pieces).

4. 30 feet 2"x4" pine or cedar. I use treated to last longer with no problem, becaused of the bird waste acids etc.
A Cut into ten 2-foot lengths, angle at top 25-degrees for backs.
B. Cut inner roof and floor pieces. This takes about 12" per house.

To assemble use either cement coated 8d nails or 1-7/8" ring shank flooring nails (I personally use galvanized deck screws).

I usually cut all the pieces and store in boxes to assemble as needed. If cedar is used for the sides, they will warp unless assembled soon.

The strips from the rip cuts of the roofs can be made into neat custom perches by drilling a hole 1" down from the top and inserting small dowel trough for a pair of perches. Mount at top back of 2x4. This will place the bluebirds up higher for easy viewing from road or fields.


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Thanks for the GREAT post HR!!!

We have a sizeable population of the eastern bluebird in my neck of the woods. I'm going to have my son's Cub Scout troop build them as a present for Mothers day. 

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

My wife was a den mother. My oldest built a few extra when their den decided to make them. We put them up and the first couple years the sparrows took over. But then the bluebirds moved in and we have had them around for ten years now. It's time to make a few more.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Airoh, When I put up houses I may harass the unwanted guest competitor by tossing their nest right out. This may happen 2-3 times until they get discouraged, move on, and the bluebird moves in. If the competitor finally manages to lay eggs before I kick them out, then they are declared winner. If your nest box is too close to buildings, woods, or some structures, then wrens may be the main competitor with their stick nest. Moss nest may be titmouse. Swallow nest will look like bluebird grass nest but they use white feathers mixed in and swallows are dirty house keepers.

I am bombarded every year by birds trying to claim the house while I'm trying to put it up, especially along the freeway. They will be sitting on the house before I can get back to the car. This is comical for the person watching me from the car.


----------

